# Snes roms renamer?



## Gagarin (Oct 18, 2008)

I have a bunch of SMC files, but I can't find any software to rename it properly. Some emulator show headers titles but how to fix their names....?
Any ideas?


----------



## U-said-it (Nov 24, 2008)

Two big ones come to mind, GoodTools and Nach's.

Try one of these links:
http://emulationrealm.net/modules/wfdownlo...cat.php?cid=471

http://www.zophar.net/utilities/goodutil.html - Check out "GoodWindows GUI" if you can't run DOS.

http://www.allgoodthings.us/mambo/index.ph...=51&catid=4


----------

